
Hacker News Tokyo Community Meetup - jason_tko
https://hntokyo.doorkeeper.jp/events/67294
======
anton_tarasenko
I maintain the list of offline Hacker News communities.[1]

I have one Japan group.[2] Is it you guys? Otherwise, I'd like to add your
permanent page to the list.

[1] [https://github.com/antontarasenko/hacker-news-
groups](https://github.com/antontarasenko/hacker-news-groups) [2]
[https://www.facebook.com/Tokyo-Hacker-News-
Community-1696102...](https://www.facebook.com/Tokyo-Hacker-News-
Community-169610256492857/)

~~~
jason_tko
Hi there! Thanks for doing this.

Yes, confirmed - however we announce the meetups on these pages:

Meetup.com [https://www.meetup.com/Hacker-News-Tokyo-
Japan/](https://www.meetup.com/Hacker-News-Tokyo-Japan/)

Doorkeeper [https://hntokyo.doorkeeper.jp/](https://hntokyo.doorkeeper.jp/)

~~~
sdrothrock
What are the meetups usually like, content-wise? Another user commented that
they seem more like mixers -- is there any scheduled content at all?

~~~
jason_tko
We have announcements in the middle for around 15 minutes where anyone can
stand up and say something to everyone.

Aside from that, it’s a pretty free flowing, friendly mixer event.

~~~
RyanHamilton
I went to this event a year or two ago, I happened to be passing through
japan. It's a very friendly event, real mix of different tech / startup
presentations. Would highly recommend it if you're in the area :)

------
pmontra
I didn't think about a Hacker News meetup but it would be great to know other
HN people in my area. I created a meetup right now for Milano, Italy. If you
live there, check it out at [https://www.meetup.com/Hacker-News-
Milano](https://www.meetup.com/Hacker-News-Milano)

------
jason_tko
These meetups always attract of a wide range of people - from people hacking
on unique and interesting projects, to founders/CEOs, to investors, to
programmers and marketers.

If you're in Tokyo and interested in meeting more people in the technology
space, it's a very friendly and welcoming group of people.

------
lowglow
I used to host the SFHN group, but the numbers started dwindling. Would be
down to toss another one up just to get hackers out meeting other hackers:
[https://www.meetup.com/sfhackdays/](https://www.meetup.com/sfhackdays/)

------
laurieg
Is there any interest in a Fukuoka, Japan meetup? I know the startup scene has
been taking off here.

------
jarofgreen
If anyone is in the UK and is not in London (the one HN specific event!) check
out [https://opentechcalendar.co.uk/](https://opentechcalendar.co.uk/) for
local event Open Data listings. Not HN specific but pretty good :-)

------
simonebrunozzi
I assume this is December? It should be on the title. I know it's
mathematically the only month left, but it would be a much clearer title
(especially if you read it, like me, on a Saturday morning, pre-caffeine :D).

------
jason_tko
Update: there is now a Hacker News Tokyo Slack community set up. There are
currently over 140 people in there discussing business, technology, AI,
machine learning, cryptocurrency, and various Japan related topics.

It's been really fun to watch this community come together in just the last
few days!

If anyone is interested to check it out, you're very welcome. Please visit:

[https://hntokyo.io](https://hntokyo.io)

~~~
delhanty
Jay, I just wanted to reach out and say thank you for doing this.

Also, thank you for all that you have been doing for years now to bring HN
folks together in Tokyo.

Last Wednesday's meetup at the Super Deluxe was the best yet!

------
dang
We usually penalize event announcements as not intellectually interesting but
since this thread is turning into something more general, I took off the
penalty.

~~~
delhanty
How about scheduling a HN Meetup submission periodically like "Who's hiring",
where everyone could announce there local meetups?

~~~
lowpro
That would be really cool, I'm sure a lot of people (including myself) have
never heard of an HN meetup or knew they existed. This thread is building
community, and seems really cool. If there was one resource where all the
meetups were consolidated, what better place to do that than HN itself.
Something like the github list posted by anton_tarasenko[1] but in the menu
bar would even suffice fairly well IMO.

[1] [https://github.com/antontarasenko/hacker-news-
groups](https://github.com/antontarasenko/hacker-news-groups)

~~~
delhanty
>Something like the github list posted by anton_tarasenko[1] but in the menu
bar would even suffice fairly well IMO.

That would be cool.

Also, an automatic chronological list of forthcoming meetups would be nice
too.

------
thekevinscott
Didn't even realize this could be a thing! This inspired me to start a Boston
chapter -> [https://www.meetup.com/Hacker-News-
Boston/](https://www.meetup.com/Hacker-News-Boston/)

------
owenversteeg
Anyone interested in a Dutch meetup? I'd be happy to help host and I live on a
boat (so I can move the meetup to wherever the people are.)

------
holografix
None in Australia?

------
mratzloff
Anyone interested in an NYC meetup?

~~~
JasonCEC
I would help organize a NYC meetup; let's coordinate via email or the like?

~~~
mratzloff
Very cool. Sent you an email.

~~~
simonebrunozzi
My HN username at gmail if you want to keep me posted :)

------
marak830
Gah, I have been waiting and now I'm in Aus for a few months! Oh wellaybe next
one haha

------
stealthcat
Is there meetup specific to machine learning / deep learning in tokyo?

~~~
reustle
Yep, a few. Check TechyTokyo, Meetup, and Doorkeeper

